
Combined overconsumption of fat and sugar leads to hypothalamic inflammation - dtawfik1
http://www.molmetab.com/article/S2212-8778(17)30239-9/pdf
======
throw132890123
Can someone please explain what 'inflammation' means IRL.

All kinds of studies linked to from all sorts of health obsessed forums online
would have me believe basically everything causes 'inflammation'.

Meanwhile I'm here, living my life, eating all kinds of foods, without feeling
at all 'inflamed'.

~~~
cgh
In the context of this study, inflammation of the hypothalamus can lead to
various diseases, including metabolic syndrome and cardiovascular disease.
Metabolic syndrome in particular is interesting because it's a cluster of
symptoms that includes high blood sugar and obesity. It's long been known that
low-carb/ketogenic diets are an effective treatment for it.

You wouldn't actually feel hypothalamic inflammation. You'd eventually just
get fat and ill.

~~~
pella
> It's long been known that low-carb/ketogenic diets are an effective
> treatment for it.

maybe related:

cell: "Ketogenic Diet Reduces Midlife Mortality and Improves Memory in Aging
Mice" ( 5 September 2017 )

[http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(17)3...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131\(17\)30489-8)

BHB == ketone body beta-hydroxybutyrate

 _" These signaling functions suggest that BHB might itself regulate
inflammation and gene expression, with implications for health and longevity.
Aberrant inflammasome activity is associated with a variety of age-related
diseases (Goldberg and Dixit, 2015), while moderate inhibition of histone
deacetylases is associated with enhanced longevity in invertebrates (Woods and
Rogina, 2016) as well as amelioration of cognitive decline (Penney and Tsai,
2014) and cardiac dysfunction (Morales et al., 2016) in mice."_

------
AstralStorm
Is it specifically hypothalamus or just generalized, as shown in most every
study ever in obese people?

My bad science meter just lit up. They should be more careful to disentangle
causality.

That said, it is a useful data point to show how the vicious circle happens.
(Advanced glycation products, also explains how people tend to get more obese
as they get older, those things are cumulative damage.)

The other problem is that rats are inherently more vulnerable to AGE than
humans (see ALT-711 story). So this might not really mean anything relevant.

------
bitL
So, basically eating too much chocolate is horrible for brain?

~~~
ricardobeat
Chocolate? 80%+ can have as little as 15g/100g carbs. Stop eating milk
chocolate gunk :)

------
sctb
We've updated the title from “Dietary sugars, not lipids, drive hypothalamic
inflammation”, which sort of plainly doesn't follow the conclusions of the
study.

~~~
chrischen
The study concluded that low carbohydrate, high fat diets did not cause
inflammation, whereas high carbohydrate, high fat diets did.

Since they only tested LCHF and HCHF, the High fat part is the control,
leading to the logical conclusion that the high carb part is responsible.

The new title is probably a bit misleading since they didn’t test Low carb low
fat, so you can’t conclude that it’s the combination of HCHF, at least not
with this study.

That seems consistent with the original title that sugars cause inflammation,
no?

~~~
biomcgary
The authors did test the combination. HC or HF alone leads to less
inflammation than HCHF. Note that the control diet for all of the experiments
is chow, which is HCLF.

~~~
chrischen
Hmm it’s odd. They did feed them chow, but the chow diet was significantly
fewer calories than the HCHF or LCHF diets so it can’t really be compared with
them. In fact they didn’t control for calorie intake so for all it’s known the
higher calorie consumption of HCHF could be the cause.

According to the results section they also did not evaluate the hyperthalmic
microglial activities of the Chow (HCLF) diet so it’s unknown from the paper
if If the high carb only diet had detrimental results.

Wish I could ask the authors about these holes.

~~~
biomcgary
I agree with your concerns. I am also concerned that the chow diet (HCLF) does
not provide the same type of carbs (wheat and corn) as the other diets tested
(sucrose or starch).

------
mbrodersen
Combined over consumption of fat and sugar leads to an increased body
gravitational field.

